# Kilplix n' Friends.



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

The funniest Let's Plays of the Left 4 Dead series ever. Various montages of the antics of five friends: Austin, Con, Jed, Jonna and Cody, as they survive not only the zombie apocalypse, but Jed's screaming, Cody's poor judgement, Austin's frustration, Con's friendly fire and Jonna's adorable voice.

These are their best videos in my opinion:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V0t4xoIhRJ4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfCAmMXRLVg&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMaGzAkdNYI&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZHN4bhQrcw&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53_FA1MYA9Q&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yfa_5161x0I


Enjoy.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 2, 2010)

Love em. Jed is awesome.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 2, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> Love em. Jed is awesome.


 

You're already familiar with these guys?

Yeah, Jed is epic. In fact, my story's going to have a character based off of him.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 2, 2010)

Zaedrin said:


> You're already familiar with these guys?
> 
> Yeah, Jed is epic. In fact, my story's going to have a character based off of him.



They are somewhat popular to youtube.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm sure this is Kitsune Society approved.


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 3, 2010)

Without a doubt! ^^


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 3, 2010)

Everyone is a con fanboy though. We can live without out him sometimes, yes?


----------



## Zaedrin (Aug 3, 2010)

Evandeskunk said:


> Everyone is a con fanboy though. We can live without out him sometimes, yes?



Yeah. I love the Con And The Sad Elephant vid. Why can't more players be wittier??


----------



## Chibinight13 (Aug 3, 2010)

I cosplayed Louis from left for dead for awhile.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Aug 3, 2010)

Chibinight13 said:


> I cosplayed Louis from left for dead for awhile.



I tried that once, No one liked it.


----------

